# Fitness doll for gym motivation



## britnee (Aug 24, 2018)

Is this doll perfect for fitness motivation at your gym?














Image : Source: 166cm muscle fitness doll


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## charley (Aug 24, 2018)

explain how a rubber doll is going to help you to have better workouts ??     

if you said that she's suing trump over covering up another sex scandal , well that's different ... plz keep in mind, that currently trump voters are very sensitive about anyone  being critical of 'big donnie'....    #MAGA


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2018)

charley said:


> explain how a rubber doll is going to help you to have better workouts ??
> 
> if you said that she's suing trump over covering up another sex scandal , well that's different ... plz keep in mind, that currently trump voters are very sensitive about anyone  being critical of 'big donnie'....    #MAGA



paying a porn star hush money is NOT illegal Chuck.


----------



## charley (Aug 24, 2018)

Prince said:


> paying a porn star hush money is NOT illegal Chuck.




 making the 'dummy chick' laugh is easier than making you laugh Rob..    ..


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 12, 2018)

Ha! You two crack me up! Love the banter!


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 12, 2018)

charley said:


> explain how a rubber doll is going to help you to have better workouts ??
> 
> if you said that she's suing trump over covering up another sex scandal , well that's different ... plz keep in mind, that currently trump voters are very sensitive about anyone  being critical of 'big donnie'....    #MAGA



Is everything really about Trump. Do you even train bro?


----------



## charley (Sep 12, 2018)

bio-chem said:


> Is everything really about Trump. Do you even train bro?





I don't have time to train, I'm to busy 'making everything about trumpski'...   thx for asking  ..   ..


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 13, 2018)

charley said:


> I don't have time to train, I'm to busy 'making everything about trumpski'...   thx for asking  ..   ..



that's what we all figured reading your posts. Glad you were honest . you may continue with your ridiculous posting now.


----------

